# L'anna and a pimped Royal



## Lewis (Sep 6, 2012)

Just got the Royal back from paint and I am loving the end result!


----------



## fatboyslim (Sep 29, 2011)

That looks lovely. Very compact set up with some pretty heavy weight components!


----------



## glevum (Apr 4, 2013)

Wow....liking that combo alot....great paint job


----------



## Lewis (Sep 6, 2012)

I am really enjoying it! Luckily the royal came with a nice sharp set of titanium burrs, now just to sell the my super jolly when the Hausgrund is delivered


----------



## Wobin19 (Mar 19, 2013)

I love that paint job. Nice kit, Enjoy.


----------



## DavidBondy (Aug 17, 2010)

Very sporty paint job!! DB


----------



## Lewis (Sep 6, 2012)

Here is the back of the grinder


----------



## Charliej (Feb 25, 2012)

Nie paint job very Dodger Viper-esque


----------



## c_squared (Jun 26, 2013)

Very nice...loving the custom paint job!


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Nice paint job. Does it match your car?


----------



## Southpaw (Feb 26, 2012)

Anything but compact but that paint job is excellent


----------



## Iwwstriker (Dec 6, 2013)

Oh my gosh, I love that colour contrast on the car, oppss, I mean grinder... dodge viper, vrrooommm vrrroommm


----------



## Lewis (Sep 6, 2012)

Unfortunately it does not match my car, it's actually a blue paint from a ford mustang


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

Awesome. Where did you get it painted?


----------



## Lewis (Sep 6, 2012)

Got it painted at a auto body shop down the road from me in York


----------



## garyashe (Feb 15, 2014)

Nice paint job on the grinder, I need to do something like that....


----------



## Zantonsus (Mar 10, 2014)

Lovely set up. Congrats x


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Nice job! Always nice to see another custom bit of kit.


----------



## GS11 (Feb 20, 2013)

Great combination and nice paint job on the Mazzer.

Enjoy


----------



## Lewis (Sep 6, 2012)

Just added some barista lights to l'Anna


----------



## SteveCollins (Mar 20, 2014)

Just looking at this makes me jealous. So much greatness pushed into a small, compact corner. I also love the color of the paint job on the grinder, seems like money well spent. It gives your grinder a bit more personality which it needs standing up against the beauty to its right.


----------

